# Vocaloids



## mud (May 17, 2012)

There are some channels of vocaloid classics out there, namely Oenpilli´s Vocaloid Institute.

Here's the first one I found (my intro to vocaloids):





Anyone else familiar with this subgenre?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm quite familiar with vocaloids and I found this to be rather interesting use of the program purely from an experimental point-of-view. Quite the amusing mix of creativity and humour.


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

I would like to see it used more for truly "unsingable" parts, or used in multiple for effects that wouldn't be possible any other way, such as micropolyphony or total serialism....


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

> I would like to see it used more for truly "unsingable" parts, or used in multiple for effects that wouldn't be possible any other way, such as micropolyphony or total serialism....


It doesn't work out that well for most vocaloids because the tuning is intentionally slightly flat on certain notes, which works very poorly when using multiple.






Can't pronounce German one bit, but at least that tuning problem doesn't affect it here!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

That was brilliant!


----------



## JamesBond (Mar 22, 2013)

That was amazing


----------

